# Cedar glen bee



## honeydreams (Aug 10, 2009)

What? Please clear up what you typed? after 6 visit or is that after the sixth vist you had a problem? and what problem do you have? that was not clear as well. as for cedar glen I would never use them.


----------



## tupolev214 (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm still vary much upset

well Im pretty much back to number
7 visit and was told it was done on the phone
but just gave up and walk alway. I told this a lot it done. 
I stayed home and watch married with children

I was vary much upset and asking what to do on this

well I'm getting more box and frames to
replace my 6 box I have lost

have a fine day



This could be deleted


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

here... let me make it easier on ya all.....

NEVER BUY FROM THAT PLACE. THEY RIP YOU OFF.


----------



## kwest (May 16, 2009)

i believe he brought them some supers to get them extracted in sept and has yet to see any honey or supers back. heck i would be mad to. thanks for the heads up as i have looked at buying there. not any more.


----------



## oldenglish (Oct 22, 2008)

Just goes to show a fancy website does not a good business make.


----------



## digdan (May 8, 2009)

The quality of the website just goes to show who you hired and how much money you spent. Quality is determined by the age of the site.

I like to use the wayback machine (http://www.archive.org) on a online merchant to see how long they have been around.

My main job is a web developer so I do put a lot of time into researching the ins and outs of a web business before I commit.

I'm also open to build websites for anyone who needs it... *wink* *wink*


----------



## B Reeves (Oct 2, 2009)

It sounds like cedar glen is taking advantage of sombody that is easy to take advantage of, is there somebody in that area that can help them out? maybe we all should call cedar glen!
Bob


----------



## Scott J. (Feb 6, 2007)

I think one of the problems with Cedar Glenn is that they do not answer the phone. I was going to give them a go last spring with an order of a couple of packages. After a two week period of calling mid morning and late afternoon I finally had the light bulb come on that this was the service I would receive if I made an order through the web site. I like to help out a new business just starting out if I can. Its just too bad that Cedar Glenn is in my backyard and I won't use them because of the less that satisfactory services provided.

I hope you get your equipment and your honey back. Scott


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Hope it works out for you in the end!


----------

